# anyone own a ds?



## bendoran (Nov 25, 2005)

Just bought myself a nintendo ds for christmas, god that sounds sad and this thing is pure quality  anyone else got one, i am hoping to get mariokart, so if so i may see you online for some head to head action


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 25, 2005)

I thought Santa was getting the Christmas presents


----------



## kyektulu (Nov 25, 2005)

*Pure quality huh,
I might just have to buy myself one after all as I said in another thread I have been considering it. 
So what games have you got?
My friend has purchased 'Another Code' and says it is brill.*


----------



## bendoran (Nov 29, 2005)

i own mariokart, advance wars and sonic for the ds.  Just ordered some gba games for it aswell.  Getting a linker cart so i can play old gba games but saves on storage by storing roms instead so i can just house ten games on one cart.

mariokart is fantastic, plays brilliantly and the wifi is amazing.  its so easy to set up a multiplayer game its scary.

advance wars is great crack and many a bus journey is lost directing the troops into battle!!

I havent even gotten near sonic yet as i have been playing the other two ds games to death.

I was thinking about buying nintendogs, solely for the interactive side and to try and get my missus into gaming by showin not all games involve driving, sports or shooting.  i would definitely recommend a ds though.  hmv have a deal in store for a ds with nintendogs and one other game for 115, which is really good and much better than other shops i visited.  i bought mine in game though and got it for 120 with sonic and advance wars which was preowned.  With the mariokart pak though you can get it and a ds for 99.


----------

